# I Can Illustrate/Cartoonize Your Fish!



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I have this effect on my camera that can make your fish(ies) look illustrated/cartoonized!:-D 

*I'm going to need high quality photos of your fish. If not my camera won't pick up on the picture. Sorry, my camera is picky.*

• Show me a picture of your fish
• Name (if it has one)
• Make sure there's an open slot! I'm opening up five slots at a time.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

All five slots are open!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Dangerous, Royal Blue VT


----------



## kschill83 (Jun 30, 2015)

Chester!









Male, Veiltail
Orange with black specs on his body


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

If you have anymore slots open could you draw my first (and only:lol Betta Merritt? 

She is a midnight blue Veiltale! I don't know if it picks up on camera but her head is black unlike the rest of her body


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

Could you please do Ra?








Yellow/orange male Delta tail


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd love the last spot if it's open! This is Castamere:


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's Ra & Castamere!


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

If you have a spot here is Comet and Cupid  I would love to see than done.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Very cool!! Thanks so much! :thankyou:


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Can I have a better photo of Merrit, PinkyPastel? Thank you.


----------



## LittleStewie (Jul 23, 2015)

could you do Stewie if you have a slot open?


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Could you give me a better photo of Stewie? My camera is extremely picky.  Thank you!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd be happy to get a picture of my girl Dione done. 

Maybe I'll submit some of my boys later, but my best picture at the moment is of my little girl.


----------



## LittleStewie (Jul 23, 2015)

Edit:


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

@LittleStewie - Try taking a picture at feeding time. For some of my guys, the only time I can really get them still is when they're intently looking at my hand!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

All slots are currently taken! No more requests until I get these done. But I do need better photos of: Stewie, Merrit, and I might need a better photo of Dione.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry everyone. Short delay needed. I'm really busy.


----------

